# Dog Blind?



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't want to buy an expensive dog blind and would rather build one. Anyone got any suggestions and pics of what you use to conceal your dogs in the goose fields?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hard Core decoy company makes a blind very similar to the Avery Ground Force blind. Rogers Sporting Goods sells them for around $60 Looks like they are out of stock right now
http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ave/Detail


----------

